# Keifer



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

can you use raw jersey cow milk to make keifer? I don't have enough goat's milk to make my daily quart...I have wonderful grains, just wondering if I can use the aforementioned milk. Thanks< Linda


----------



## dreamriver (Jun 1, 2011)

before I had my goats I was forced to...gasp use store milk and it worked just fine, I have also used raw cow's milk and have no trouble with it, yes, it was the same culture/grains used for each.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

You can use any kind of milk to make kefir, including store-bught. I doubt it would have quite as many nutrients in it as raw, though. I have read that you are not supposed to change kinds of milk when using the same grains- but I have switched to cow's from goat's when my girls were dry, and it hasn't seemed to damage the grains. (I didn't really have a choice - it was the only milk I had!)


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I have even used powdered milk mixed up, to experiment with a few tiny grains, when I stored the rest for the dry season, and they survived and grew... slow compared to raw milk, but they did survive and grow. Then again, it was winter, house was cooler, and I forgot to change them daily, or even weekly sometimes.


----------

